# atv flash, problème avec "media"



## chnoub (27 Février 2012)

bonjour

voila, via itunes, un film passe nickel (test avec la version numérique de l itunes store de la planètes des singes); par contre via l'application médias de atvflash, rien; je vois les titres, et les metadonnées se mettent bien a jour, mais ne lancent un film, j obtient toujours la meme chose... le menu!
avoir acheté atvflash pour ça...grrrr....

je voudrais éviter la solution xbmc et consors que je trouve pas pratique... le media player est beaucoup plus simple a gérer !


----------



## chnoub (6 Mars 2012)

cherchant tout seul une solution; pensez vous que passer par le CPL pourrait corriger le problème ?

et je suis en train  d acheter un boitier Qnap NAs, mais je doute que ça règle quoi que ce soit pour ce problème....


----------



## Du29 (8 Mars 2012)

Le film vient bien de l'Itunes Store et est parfaitement lisible dans ITunes?
Donc pourquoi parle tu d'AtvFlash???

Si ton film ce trouve dans ITunes pas besoin d'AtvFlash. Tu active le partage à domicile dans ITunes et tu fait de même sur l'ATV. Rien de plus simple...

AtvFlash permet de lire depuis un ATV des format comme le Divx, le MKV, etc... ailleurs que depuis ITunes.

Ma configuration est la suivante (je n'utilise pas ITunes):

Time Capsule relier en rj45 à ma Box SFR EVOLUTION. Apple TV avec Atvflash 1.3 relier en wifi à ma box SFR. 
Sur ma TC j'ai tous mes films en MKV HD et mes XVID car impossible de faire la même 
chose avec ITunes vu qu'il ne lit qu'un seul format


----------



## chnoub (8 Mars 2012)

parce que j ai mis quelques films sur itunes en attendant de refaire un disque externe avec mes films; aucune envie de plomber ma bibliothèque itunes, et en plus il faut reconvertir les fichiers dans le format itunes 

j'ai commandé un boitier qnap.... j'espère que ça fonctionnera, quitte a mettre du CPL a la place du wifi

mais je pige pas pourquoi ça passe avec itunes et pas avec atvflash media player.....


----------



## chnoub (15 Juin 2012)

bon... apres des galères au démarrage avec mon QNAP TS412.... toujours le meme souci: pourquoi un film passe bien avec itunes et pas avec un simple partage SMB ou AFP ???? l apple tv rame puis reboot a chaque fois.... une idée ????


----------



## chnoub (14 Juillet 2012)

bon... toujours spas avancé... j'essaie depuis Qmobile, mais il ne veut pas se connecter a mon NAs (Network connection lost or invalide network address 4096); j'ai bien tout ouvert partout sur le n'as e tliphone est relié en wifi...

par contre les redirections de ports de la livebox... j ai jamais rien compris... si c est ça je veux bien un coup de maiiiiiiiiiiin 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------

depuis une app ipad ça marche via "twonky", une appui interne du NAS type serveur upnp...


----------

